# If this doesnt change your mind nothing will



## crbrumbelow (Oct 1, 2010)

It wont embed, sorry.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4136610474021109864&hl=en#docid=4861697223337653283


----------



## apoint (Oct 1, 2010)

How true.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 2, 2010)

Those people were outside their minds.


----------



## apoint (Oct 2, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> Those people were outside their minds.


 And their body's. They were all atheist and had similar experiences.
 If I said Iv been to Atlanta would ya believe me?
 You dont know if I have or not.  If you haven't seen a UFO you wouldn't believe that either, alot of credible people have. These people looked very credible and it changed their lives. Calling people nuts dont always work.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 2, 2010)

apoint said:


> And their body's. They were all atheist and had similar experiences.
> If I said Iv been to Atlanta would ya believe me?
> You dont know if I have or not.  If you haven't seen a UFO you wouldn't believe that either, alot of credible people have. These people looked very credible and it changed their lives. Calling people nuts dont always work.



You seen them UFO's too?


----------



## Achilles Return (Oct 2, 2010)

Your trump card is the hallucinations of drugged medical patients? Seriously?


----------



## apoint (Oct 2, 2010)

Achilles Return said:


> Your trump card is the hallucinations of drugged medical patients? Seriously?



 Many, Many, Many people have died and came back with very similar experiences. Cant have everyone having the same hallucination.


----------



## pnome (Oct 6, 2010)

apoint said:


> Many, Many, Many people have died and came back with very similar experiences. Cant have everyone having the same hallucination.



Unless...

Our brains all go through the same process when starved of oxygen.  

http://www.livescience.com/strangenews/Near-Death-Experiences-Oxygen-Deprivation-100419.html


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 6, 2010)

pnome said:


> unless...
> 
> Our brains all go through the same process when starved of oxygen.
> 
> http://www.livescience.com/strangenews/near-death-experiences-oxygen-deprivation-100419.html



heathen!!!!!


----------



## apoint (Oct 6, 2010)

pnome said:


> Unless...
> 
> Our brains all go through the same process when starved of oxygen.
> 
> http://www.livescience.com/strangenews/Near-Death-Experiences-Oxygen-Deprivation-100419.html



If thats what you want to believe. It does not take in the fact some of the people were dead several hours. The brain is dead after about 4 minutes. Their experiences lasted all the way to them entering back into their body...
 Science can explain anything if you want to buy into that.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 6, 2010)

apoint said:


> If thats what you want to believe. It does not take in the fact some of the people were dead several hours. The brain is dead after about 4 minutes. Their experiences lasted all the way to them entering back into their body...
> Science can explain anything if you want to buy into that.




It can't explain a talking snake.


----------



## earl (Oct 6, 2010)

Or a talking donkey . Mr. Ed ,yes . Donkey ,no.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 6, 2010)

earl said:


> Or a talking donkey . Mr. Ed ,yes . Donkey ,no.




Actually, science would probably explain such phenomena as hallucination or schizophrenia.


----------



## earl (Oct 6, 2010)

Hurray for the 60s!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 6, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> Actually, science would probably explain such phenomena as hallucination or schizophrenia.



Remember ambush, I love science too, but science can't explain everything. Shoot, we're still trying to figure photosynthesis out completely.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 6, 2010)

RoosterTodd said:


> Remember ambush, I love science too, but science can't explain everything. Shoot, we're still trying to figure photosynthesis out completely.



I like that they keep looking instead of saying "I know the truth!"


----------



## caughtinarut (Feb 11, 2015)

Bump


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 11, 2015)

The link no longer works.


----------

